# can reload sysctl.conf?



## meeinter (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello

OS FreeBSD 8.2 Amd64

we set sysctl.conf

can reload sysctl.conf don't restart server?


Thank You


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2011)

Changing settings could disrupt whatever is running.  But if you really want to do it,
`# service sysctl restart`


----------



## mlevel (Feb 27, 2012)

How can I load system default *sysctl* values without reloading server?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2012)

`service sysctl restart` or `/etc/rc.d/sysctl restart`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2012)

If you mean the sysctl values you had _before_ you changed sysctl.conf: hope you have backups, or try ripping one from an installation CD (though some software/drivers/modules may insert their own sysctl's).


----------



## flipper_88 (Oct 13, 2017)

```
/etc/rc.d/sysctl restart
sysctl: security.bsd.unprivileged_proc_debug=0 at line 10: Operation not permitted
sysctl: vfs.usermount=1 at line 11: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

You need to be root to be able to set those.


----------

